# Autotrail 11" monitor problem



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello

We have a 2009 Autotrail Apache 632 SE that has the Media pack fitted (although Autotrail say they did not fit it).

We can use the TV tuner part through the installed Freeview box and when we first switch on the monitor the Autotrail screensaver appears. Our problem is trying to get a dvd playing in the radio unit to appear on the monitor screen, it simply won't.

We have found a reference to this problem on searching the internet where the suggestion was to pres and hold SEL on the radio remote then use the double sideways arrow to scroll across until you could select an input source. When I tried this it just scrolled between the preset radio channels and Audio settings. On the monitor when pressing the source (SRC) button on it's panel nothing happens. Apparently when the leisure battery is disconnected (it has been) these settings are lost.

Can anyone tell me how to regain the Source settings to allow selection of the dvd player on the radio so we can watch dvds on the overhead monitor.

Radio fitted in the dash is the standard AVAT 090 model and all other items are as per the Autotrail instuction leaflet.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you not change the av/source button 

Or tap the top left of the screen and it will display the menu


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Pressing the SRC or Source button has no effect. On a 2009 the screen is not a touch screen so touching it has no effect either.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Touch it anyway , might work :lol:

Or hit it a kick


----------

